# Arnott Quad Air Control



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi All,
I came across this air management setup from Arnott Industries yesterday. I did a bit of googling, but I couldn't find much information about it. Is it new? Does anyone have any experience with this particular system? I think it is priced quite well at *$879 *USD for the complete kit. 

_Quote »_
Arnott has matched the most popular air management components and packaged them together. At the heart of this package is the new Arnott® Quad Air Control I (QACI) inflation system. It features our new computerized hand held controller for manually controlling four air springs with individual pressure. With the touch of button, you can easily inflate, or deflate your vehicle’s air suspension system. The QACI controller features a LCD screen for reading the pressure in each air spring during the inflation and deflation process. The controller also gives you the ability to read tank pressure and monitor your battery voltage. The QACI system comes pre-wired and ready to use. This eliminates messy and confusing wiring nightmares found with other systems on the market. The complete control system includes our exclusive valve block manifold. Our extraordinary design incorporates the manifold valves, pressure transducer, and desiccate air dryer in one easy to install package. The valve block assembly comes complete with ¼” DOT rated air fittings.
Includes
• Hand held control unit (red or black finish) 
• Valve block assembly with DOT air fittings 
• Complete wire harness 
• Viair 5 gallon tank
• 110 / 145 Pressure Switch
• 40 feet of ¼” air line
• Single Viair 480C compressor
• Installation instructions


























more info here: http://www.arnottairsuspension...Id=14


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i purchased thier regular valve block and its very nice .. 
as for as that system, a bit overpriced and not that great of a kit..
uses 1/4 lines and fittings but the block itself runs 1/8th connections. the controller looks cheap but does give you the pressure readings. overall i would say no go.. 
but its really up to you


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*

my friend was going to get one, the way they talked i will tell you pressures for all 4 bags tank pressure and gives you control of all 4 bags independently


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

The controller looks like something from an 80's appliance.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_The controller looks like something from an 80's appliance.









Or a 1980s Blaupunkt Berlin


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_The controller looks like something from an 80's appliance.









So true...i saw this almost a yr and half aho before i did my install and it cracked me up. Looks like it could run DOS.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*

my good friend is running the arnott quad air control IV in his A8 along with a bunch of other cnc'd parts, its super high quality and its fit and finish.not one problem after all these years. Its great stuff i highly recomend it especially when i have first hand experience with it


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

Do you have any pictures of the system installed? I'd like to see the controller in more detail...if its possible the controller in action.


----------

